# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νεογέννητο περιστέρι

## mariach

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μας εφτιαξαν μια φωλιτσα στη βεράντα κάτι περιστέρια. Τοσο καιρο η μαμα τους τα κλωσσουσε κανονικα. Απο χτες ομως ειναι άφαντη. Τα αυγουλακια εσκασαν απο οτι ειδαμε πλεον το βράδυ. Περιμεναμε μηπως εμφανιστει τπτ. Επειτα απο 7 ώρες αναμονής αποφάσισα να τα πάρω μεσα στο σπίτι. Τα εβαλα σε ζεστο μέρος το πρωί προσπάθησα να τα ταισω. Το ενα αμέσως μετά πέθανε. Το άλλο δείχνει ακόμη ενταξει. Απλα γενικα δεν εχω ιδέα απο περιστέρια δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω. Ως τροφη του δινω αλλασμενη την τροφη που δίνω στο καναρινι μου και την αναμειγνυω με νερο. Καμία ιδέα τι πρεπει να κάνω;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαρία σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γλιτώσουν . Μπορείς να πάρεις και να τρίψεις σπόρους , όπως σιτάρι , να κάνεις κρέμα χλιαρή και να του δίνεις . Στις πρώτες μέρες τα περιστέρια δίνουν αυτό που λέμε ¨γάλα ¨ και δεν αντικαθιστάται με τίποτα . Δεν μπορείς όμως να το παρατήσεις , συνέχισε και καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## jk21

δινε και εξτρα κροκο απο καλα βρασμενο αυγο , μαζι με ολα οσα σου ανεφερε ο Γιαννης

----------


## mariach

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Κάθε πόση ώρα να του δίνω; επίσης πως μπορώ να καταλάβω οτι πεινάει ή ότι χορτασε; για την ωρα ακόμη ζει και παρατηρω πως κινείται προσπαθει να σηκώσει το κεφαλι του να πατήσει στα πόδια του. Ας ελπίσουμε πως ειναι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα και θα τα καταφέρει

----------


## jk21

Την ημερα καθε 2ωρο αν ταιζεις , πιστευω αρχικα ειναι ενταξει .Αργοτερα  οσο μεγαλωνει , πιο αραια .Οταν το κουνας λιγο με τη συρριγκα που δινεις την κρεμα , θα σηκωνει κεφαλι και θα ζητα φαγητο οταν πειναει .Οσο ζητα  , να δινεις  .Θα σου πει πιο εγκυρα , αν κατι δεν ισχυει ο Γιαννης .Εχει εμπειρια σε εκτροφη περιστεριων , που εγω δεν εχω .Ισως και καποιο αλλο μελος μας

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μην ξεχνάς να την κάνεις πολύ νερουλή επειδη χρειάζεται υγρά.

----------


## mariach

Μέχρι στιγμής ο μικρουλης τα καταφέρνει. Θέλω να κάνω δυο ερωτησεις. Αφενός στις ποσες μερες αν τα καταφέρει θα καταλαβω πως ξεπερασε το μεγάλο κίνδυνο για τη ζωη του; και το ταΐζω καθε δυο ώρες με εξαίρεση τις βραδινές έτσι; από ποια μεχρι ποια ώρα να κάνω διακοπή;

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να το εχεις ξυπνητο για 14 ωρες και να δινεις οσο γινεται περισσοτερο στο τελευταιο ταισμα .Ειναι ο χρονος που στην φυση η αναπαραγωγη βρισκεται στο pic της και τετοιος ειναι ο χρονος που ταιζουν τοτε οι γονεις των νεοσσων . Αν χρειαζεται επιπλεον ,θα σου πουνε οσοι εχουν εμπειρια απο μεγαλωμα και πιστευω οτι ισως χρειαζεται αν ο νεοσσος  δειχνει οτι μενει πισω σε αναπτυξη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Όσο τρώει όλα πάνε καλά . Το πρόβλημα είναι πότε θα το ξεπεράσεις εσύ , όταν το συνηθίσεις και θα σε βλέπει και εκείνο σαν ¨μητέρα¨ τι θα κάνεις ; Καλή συνέχεια ... όταν μεγαλώσει λιγάκι να του δίνεις φύραμα , μην ταλαιπωρείσαι .

----------


## irinitouloup

Καλημέρα παιδιά , ελπίζω δε γράφω σε λάθος θέμα ..αν ναι διορθώστε το .. Έχω βρει και εγώ σήμερα το πρωί ένα περιστερακι το οποίο λογικά έπεσε από φωλιά .. είναι σε περίοδο όπου μάλλον προσπαθεί να πετάξει αλλά δεν μπορεί ακόμη ίσως σε μια βδομάδα να μπορεί .. δεν έχει κάποιο χτύπημα δεν φαίνεται άρρωστο και το έχω σε κούτα σε εσωτερικό χώρο στη ταράτσα μακρυά από τα δικά μου πτηνά .. υπάρχει περίπτωση να κολησουν τπτ τα δικά μου σε τέτοια απόσταση ή εγώ ? ( δε φαίνεται άρρωστο η κοιλιά του είναι καθαρή ( ο πρόλογος άδειος ) .. έβρασα αυγο μ λίγη από φλοιό μεν η βρώμη και τριμμένη φρυγανιά και βιταμίνες π έχω για τα δικά μου το έκανα σαν χυλό αλλά με το ζόρι τρώει .... καθως ηταν κυνηγημενο απο σκυλια δε εχω ιδεα που θα μπορουσε να ειναι η φωλια του .. προσπάθησα να επικοινώνησαω με το εκπαζ αλλά τπτ ακόμη θα προσπαθήσω και αργότερα .. υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι να επικοινωνήσω ?  Επειδή θα φύγω για δουλειά θα αντέξει για κάνα 6 ωρο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορεί να το κοιτάξει δυστυχώς  .... θα του τριψω μέσα στ κουτί λίγη φρυγανια βρώμη σε ένα μπολάκι θα βάλω από το χυλό και λγ νερό ....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9301I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειρήνη προσπάθησε να το ταΐσεις με το ζόρι. Σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι δύσκολο να συνηθίσουν να ταΐζονται από άνθρωπο. Να βάλεις όλα αυτά που είπες. Αν μπορείς εγώ θα πρότεινα να μουλιάσεις τη βρώμη ώστε να μαλακώσει και να είναι πιο εύκολο να το φάει αν προσπαθήσει και είναι στη φάση αυτή του απογαλακτισμού. 

Προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις με την *ANIMA* ώστε να παραλάβουν το πτηνό ή να σε συμβουλέψουν. Σε αυτά τα δύο τηλέφωνα: *2109510075, 6972664675*. 

Καλή τύχη στο μικρό!

----------

